# Talking to your enneagram numbers/instinctual variants/whatever



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

7: Let's do something stupendously fun and exciting! OH-YEAH!
9: ...Meh


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

I often think of my 7 and 6 as Ferris and Cameron.
7~ "Come on! It's gonna be a great day!"
6~Not for me it isn't...
Well it won't be if you think that way!

...what can I say? I'm dying...

You're not dying. You just can't think of anything fun to do!


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

Thinking about a potential romantic interest:

*2*: _*sigh_* I just want to feel loved...
*1*: There are some things about him that I'm not too keen on.
*6*: It's not gonna work, guys. C'mon, just let it go.
*2*: But SIIIX, I want this so badly!
*6*: Damnit, Two, there are too many variables! This is NOT A SURE THING.
*1*: (looking over at 2 and 6) Okay, so I'm not really keen on some parts of myself either.
*2*: (in a quavering voice) G-g-guys, I just really want this. You know me. You want what's best for us, don't you? ;___;
*6*: Ugh... Fine. *_rolls eyes_*
*1*: ಠ_ಠ







Dayum, these threads are my favorite.


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

Adding some telepathy just for schizophrenic kicks. In {}. It's not totally 162-ish like my previous post but I can't be arsed right now to make it perfect, hahaha.

-----

[Fade in.]
[Meanwhile, at some local coffeebar in a non-significant city in a non-significant country, a long queue has formed. One, Six and Two having been moving forward slowly for three minutes now.]

Two [bawling his eyes out]: Gosh. This place is so packed, more than usual. This line is so long.
Six [impatient]: I wonder why. You wanna go somewhere else? Looks like we're gonna wait for at least ten more minutes.
One [bored]: Usually when a queue is this long, it means the barista's are working at max capacity, are prone to make more mistakes. They cannot go faster because the slowest thing are their coffee makers. Big chance they haven't cleaned up for a while now, our coffee is gonna suck. Yeah, we should go to a different place.

Two [childish]: But this is my favorite place!
Six [laughing and pointing]: You mean, that is your favorite waitress!
One and Two [looking over their shoulder at the waitress].
Two [waves at her]: I think she's too busy to notice us.

Six [snorting]: Don't think I didn't see the both of you looking at her all the time. You know I pick up on these things easily.
One [laughing]: Same to you pal. You love seeing her. I know you love her smile, her laughter. And she's so sweet and cute and funny. I know cause she's just perfect that way! Admit it!
Six [blushing]: Okay okay! We're staying. But you admit too: you just love her ass.
One [gasping, shushing and whispering to Six, blushing now too]: Oi! Not too loud! And I so do not look at her ass all the time.
Two [beckoning]: Come on guys, move! This line might be long but it is moving! Just a few more minutes!
Six [as they're all shuffling forward]: Yeah yeah yeah. Of course you don't look at her nice ass all the time. Of course you don't notice her attractive, killer eyes, of course you don't want to kiss that face so bad, of course you never daydream about holding and hugging her. Of course you don't dream of that romantic date at a way too expensive restaurant. Of course...
Two and One [in sync]: Okay enough! Yes yes yes!

[After seven seconds of silence.]

Two [thinking out loud]: I wonder if she's noticed me.
Six [scowling]: Of course she did. Remember last time we were here? You...
One [cutting Six]: You noticed she was tired and you helped her pick up coffee mugs and carried her heavy tray for her. God, the things you do for others. It's her job you know. If she didn't notice you, she must have been blind. If she was, she wouldn't be working here. Duh.
Two [hopeful]: Yeah, but, you saw her! She was carrying like more than ten mugs, glasses and saucers on that small tray! How could I not have helped her out! Anyboy would help her out, no?
One [rolling his eyes, patting Two on the shoulder]: Once more: duh. That's so you. That's why you're awesome. She cannot have missed out on that. You're just being silly and nervous.
Six [pinching One's cheeks]: As are you, pal.
One [steps back, trying to get away from Six]: Hey cut that out! Everybody is looking at us! You know I hate it when...

[A sudden loud crashing of mugs breaking on the floor gets everybody's attention.]

One [startled]: What the!?...
One [turns around, sees the waitress sitting on the floor]: Omg, oh I'm so sorry! I accidentally bumped into you! I'm so sorry!
Two [starts picking up the shards, speaking telepathically to One and Six]: {GUYS IT'S HER! OMG, ONE! You let her drop her tray! Idiot! Pick up the shards now! Quick!}
Two [apologetic]: I'm sorry, my friends here are kind of playful, they didn't mean to.
Waitress [picking up her tray and placing the broken mugs on it]: Oh no worries, it happens.
One [ashamed and embarrassed]: Oh god I'm so sorry, I didn't mean to bump into you!
Six [telepathically]: {Shut up One, let Two do the talking! I see a window of opportunity here!}
Two [blushing]: {OKAY CUT IT OUT DAMMIT! Focus please!}
Two [to the waitress]: Are you okay? 
Two [to Six]: {EVERYBODY IS LOOKING AT US! STOP STARING AT HER ASS AND HELP ME PICK UP THIS MESS!}
One [still cleaning up the mess, to Two]: {But she does have a perfect ass...}
Waitress [to Two]: Yeah I'm okay, don't worry, it's not a big deal. Thank you for helping me. You helped me the other day too and OUCH!
Two [looking at her cut and bleeding finger]: Six, you have bandaids on you right?
Six [fumbling in his bag]: Usually yeah, can't find them. Did we run out of them?
One [looking at Six]: It's in the left sidepocket. Remember, left side, bandaids and bandages, right side painkillers.

[Six finds and hands Two a bandaid, Two puts it on her finger.]

Two [blushing]: There, that should do it. Sorry, my friends are just clumsy.
One [getting up, glares at Six]: {Am not. Six' fault.}
Waitress [slightly in pain but looking happy]: It's okay. Thank you, that's so sweet of you to help me out, also for the other day. Are you guys doctors or nurses at the hospital a block away from here? You guys always come here during your break time, no?
Two [still blushing]: How did you know?
Six [helping the waitress get up, while looking at Two]: Well what kind of person carries bandaids and painkillers in his bag and goes dressed as if working at a hospital?
One [shrugging]: Could be anyone really.
Two [gets up, hands the tray of shards and mess to the waitress]: Don't pay attention to my friends here. They do this all the time, quarreling with one another, not paying attention to their surroundings. Hey, can I make up to you for this? Maybe buy you a cup of coffee some time?
One [facepalming]: {Really, that's your line? "Buy you a cup of coffee"?! She works at a coffeebar, stupid!}
Six [chuckling telepathically].
Waitress [looking at Two, puzzled].
Two [so pink from blushing that the colors on his cheek deserve a separate entry in the encyclopedia]: Oh god! Sorry, I wasn't thinking, that was so stupid!
One [more facepalming].
Six [impatient]: {Dude, stop blushing. Offer her to go out for lunch or something.}
Two [all shy]: Uhm... Well, maybe, uhm... How about lunch, maybe? Like, Satur...
Waitress [in a sudden rush]: Uhm... I gotta go back to work now! I gotta go get a mop for this mess!
Waitress [scurries off with the tray].
Two [looking at her, disappointed].
One [pats him on the shoulder].

Waitress [turns around, points at the clock as if apologizing with her free hand, pretends to push buttons on an imaginary cellphone, making a call sign with her hand right next to her ear, winks and moves on].

One [with an arm over Two's shoulders]: That, my friend, is a good sign.
Six [surprised]: How so? You don't have her number, remember!
One [confident]: You'll see. She'll come back with her number on a napkin or something. Or Two will write down his and give it to her when we leave here.
Two [cheeks a little less pink]: Okay okay. Oh god, did we just lose our place in line?
Six [scratching his head]: Well it was worth it, right?
One [Still staring at the clock in the coffeebar]: We better head back guys. Break time is over. We've had too much caffeine this morning anyways.
Two [smiling]: But we'll wait so I can have her number right?

[Fade out.]


----------



## Calisai (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning ritual:


(alarm goes off)
9: meh.... *snore*
1: Wake up... you're going to be late....
9: meh... *rolls over*
1: The alarm is still going off, don't tell me your still sleeping?!?! GET UP!
9: meh... leave me alone, i'm tired.
1: you wouldn't be tired if you went to bed earlier... GET UP!
9: meh... didn't feel like getting up to go to bed... watched TV instead... leave me alone...
1: We are going to be late for work.... again.... GET UP!
9: meh... don't care...
1: YES YOU DO... the boss will make a comment....
9: meh, I suppose... bleh... it's too cold... I wanna sleep....
1: or you'll get fired and have to find a job where you actually have to work!
9: ..... damnit...... okay... sigh.


Every morning of my adult working life right there...


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

4w5: Why do you exist? You're just drifting through life not ever showing what you have to say. Prove that you matter, write something no-one else ever has.

6w7: But why do we think it's different? What if we don't have anything to say? How do we know what we're saying isn't just pretentious crap? You've got to know for sure what you're trying to say first.

4w5: Of course it's different! Who the hell else ponders life like this? Who else knows how we are one small part of an infinity? An island, but connected to everything in a way that nobody else is. If anyone else felt this way how could they keep living the way they did? So easily..?

9w1: This feeling is murky though, maybe it's not really significant. Maybe we should accept being mediocre and try and be nice to people, let that be enough.

4w5: Being mediocre is NOT an option! What meaning is there in just being nice to people if it doesn't come from this unique heart? And how are we to cultivate that kind of heart unless we ponder and imagine the inner depths of others?

6w7: Who says we can ponder others, I bet we've got them all wrong.

4w5: Maybe, but that's because everyone is so complicated, nobody else gets US. At least we feel something deep inside when we wonder about our connections with others. I bet THEY don't.

9w1: What's the point in imagining all this? Everyone feels so far away... Can't we just pretend that we're connecting with them? Then maybe it will happen anyway?

6w7: Or maybe they'll always be apart from us and we'll never know it, always worrying endlessly about what they think when they don't care at all.

4w5: This is why we don't need people, we can still see the human condition in the arts of humanity. Relationships never really capture what we want them to be. Why not just go back to fantasizing about them?

6w7: Because we never GET anywhere that way. How are we supposed to understand people if we always choose our own flawed interpretation?

4w5: Hey we're perfectly open! We can accept that there's a measure of distance between us and other people. We're better on our own. Merging with someone should only be that one who really connects with us, anyone else would be a waste.

9w1: Or maybe we're not capable of that depth of connection.

6w7: Nonono, we can't think like that, that's not a nice prospect.

9w1: No it's not, so we should adjust our expectations and just enjoy something that's pleasant, instead of expecting this depth and intensity that we might never find.

4w5: But that means accepting that relationships aren't really that meaningful. Why would we want to let someone make us feel bad about ourselves for not loving them enough?

6w7: He's right. What if we can't ever love them enough? OH GOD WE'LL BE ALONE FOREVER!

9w1: Calm down. People connect with each other, we can do the same.

6w7: No we can't! We don't know how! There must be rules that we just haven't figured out yet!

4w5: If there are rules then it's cheap by default and not worth our time.

6w7: But if there aren't then that means we'll never make any because we've not done it yet!

4w5: We're not like most people. A connection has to be right, we've just not found the right one yet. They'll find us eventually.

9w1: I hope you're right...

6w7: I don't know what to think any more...


This is a conversation that comes up in variants again and again throughout my life... :frustrating:


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

9: Heh heh, this new avatar is kinda lol.
1: "Fuckery?" I feel like that sort of "joke" for your avatar just looks indecent and immature.
9: Who cares? It's not that bad.
1: You look like a twelve-year-old. And get to work. You should be doing homework or job applications now!
9: )':


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

I have 4, 1 and 6 in my tritype......Apologies if it's stereotyping but unfortunately there's a bit of subjective self truth in this :tongue:

4: So what's most meaningful for my identity?..
1: There you go again thinking about _your_ identity. Don't just dwell, do. And you're not doing enough! And besides why aren't you thinking about other people's identities and _how you come across to them_?
6: Shit, am I going to offend people with stuff like this?
4: Argh are you selling out -- trying to 'fit in'/'conform'?
1: Urhm, that's not the point, the point is you have to do the right thing.
6: What if I'm wrong?
1 & 4 (to 6) : Shut up!

1: See, you even talk in a patronizing manner and you feel it inside..
4: It's your fault for being so critical. If you stuck to your unique achieving process, you wouldn't be that stuck
1: Who says anything about being stuck? This is about _your_ self improvement. Improving how you _communicate_, how you come _across_
4: You're not giving me a chance
1: Have you even perfected your language, your writing, your roles? You have big dreams and you don't do enough? Don't you find it annoying?
4: Hush, now. I'm trying to remember the emotions I felt when I wrote some of the darkest poems.
1: You could've done better


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

6 Sx: She doesn't seem to find me interesting.
w5: I have seen that she is like that to everyone, my assumpt--
3: Who cares? She's beneath you anyway. I can give you the names of girls that do find you interesting.
w5: I've read tha--
8: Get up and leave.
3: Good idea! The rooster can't look henpecked. It will make you look more important than her.
6 Sx: Probably for the best, I'm getting nowhere here.
8: There, sit with the guys, they respect you.
3: Great idea! You'll look like the rooster in their company. That ought to change her mind.
w5: I concur, from my observations girls seems to be more interested in guys that they don't fully understand.
6 Sx: I just can't seem to get her out of my mind.
8: Don't look over there! We'll get to her later, just ignore her for now.
6 Sx: Thanks all, I really like your tactical approach. 

[HR][/HR]
6: Crap! I haven't done the hings I were supposed to yet.
3: Why not?
6: I don't know... Hm... My head feels weird, am I sad or something?
3: Sorry about that, I forgot to tell you.
6: Okay... Then why do I feel this?
3: The fuck if I know.
6: Ugh... So my day is ruined then.
8: Not if we can find who's fault it is. Who is it?
6: I wish I knew! *glares at 3*
3: It's not my fault you can't get yourself together.
8: NO! You listen to me, it's your fault for withholding information!
3: I will not take any crap from you! Whenever I say something you pretend like it doesn't exist!
*the argument fades into the background*
6: Why am I stuck with these two idiots... I'll just go and get some sleep while they argue, maybe I feel better after that.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Just a paraphrasing of some thoughts I had the other night:

1: I just told my coworker not to be a little bitch. 
3: I wonder what the long-term impact of that comment might have. What are the odds his career will conflict with mine?
1: He deserved it. Don't worry about it.
7:The BBQ down my street is open till 11. If I leave now, I can get back in time to pick up some steak.
3: Are you sure this won't affect your career?


What happens when I have downtime at work:

1: There's less to do. Are they giving it someone else instead?
3: Coworker X sits in an area that makes him more easily accessible. And he's always busy.
1: How do you fight the tactical advantage he has over you according the spatial rearrangment of the office?
7: You don't. You turn on netflix, put on Psych, and wait until somebody gives you a job. It's not your fault they don't have enough for you to do.
1: You can't be sure. It might be they're giving X a disproportionate amount compared to me.
3: Go ask for more work. 
1: I did five minutes ago.
3: Then stop asking.
7: I'll just put Psych on.
1: Okay, okay. I'll watch Psych and work on that project I've been meaning to do.
3: Don't forget to touch in with that superior. You've got to learn everything he knows before he leaves. It will make you more valuable on the job market.

So I end up watching Psych and working on my own projects. And then X walks over and tells me I'm "brave" for boldy watching TV (he admits he has nothing to do, but can't watch TV because being easily accessible means his computer can be easily seen, so TV = slacking off. So he sneakily dicks around while trying to look busy).


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

I am Sp/So, by the way.*

Sp*: You want to grab lunch sometime? Do I have enough time this week? Will it be expensive? Where are we going? Oh my goodness, I have three things due next Tuesday... Maybe we can postpone. But agh, our schedules don't match up at all.
*So*: OMG SOCIAL LUNCHTIME! Do it, Sp!
*Sx*: ZzZ
*Sp*: But the deadlines are approaching! I don't have enough time to do everything that I want to!
*So*: You'll always have things to do, but people are different. They mean more than tasks.
*Sp*: *unconvinced*
*Sx*: ZzZ
*Sp*: What do you think, Sx?
*Sx*: *startled and groggy* Ah, uhm, eh... Do I _know_ you?
*Sp*: .___.
*Sx*: You never consult me. What's this about?
*Sp*: Lunch with a friend.
*Sx*: Meh. Call me when you guys want a closer relationship. *goes back to bed*
*Sp*: ...*sigh*


----------

